# Solved: Setting Office 2010 Trust Center through GP



## sswafford

Good morning all,
I am having a dilemma, I am group policy admin and we are about to deploy office 2010 using SCCM. I have been tasked with making specific setting changes in trust center. I have snap in for ADM/ADMX for office 2010 in GP. Not sure if they are the only ones to use but I can't find any others if they exist. I cannot find specific trust center setting in the group policy snap in that have to do with the settings we want to change.
Example: If I am in Word, and I want to make changes locally by going to options/trust center options and making changes in trust publishers or trusted locations, I cannot find those settings in the group policy snap in that allows me to do that.
Or:, If I wanted to tick or untick any of the macro settings or file block settings or privacy settings, I cannot find these specific setting in group policy. 
If anyone can point me in the right direction or tell me where to look, I would really appreciate it. I feel silly that I can't find these since I am being told that they are in there yet no one can show me. Thanks for your time.
-sswafford


----------



## Rockn

Apparently there are trusted location settings for each application in the Office Suite.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc178948(office.12).aspx

I know it is for Office 2007, but the same should apply if you have the 2010 admin templates installed.


----------



## sswafford

Yeah, See that now. It looks like what I was looking for in a global office security setup isn't in there and that I do have to do these by each individual app. *sigh. No biggie, but at least it looks like I was just looking for something that wasn't there but can do it another way. Thanks for the reply.


----------

